# Ice rod



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Been gathering my "crap" for ice season and just ordered a few rod blanks, seats and guides to build rods that seem to be hard to find or are just to expensive. I ordered two 36" FA tip, UL blanks for panfish, and two 60" FA, Medium/Heavy blanks for the George.


----------

